
Leonid Kadenyuk, First Astronaut of independed Ukraine, Has Died - app4soft
https://www.ukrinform.net/rubric-society/2393269-first-ukrainian-astronaut-kadenyuk-dies.html
======
app4soft
Leonid Kadenyuk was astronaut of STS-87 mission.

Year ago[1] (February 4, 2017), in one of his interviews on Hromadske
Radio[2], he told:

> Interviewer: Did You took record of National Anthem of Ukraine on "Columbia"
> board?

> Leonid Kadenyuk: Every astronaut of this mission should request some music
> as alarm-clock sound. At 7 oclock in the morning from flight control center
> in Houston streamed some music on ship board, as alternative to classic
> alarm-clock sound. When I was asked for request melody, I thought, why not
> Anthem of Ukraine. And then told "Let's Anthem of Ukraine will sound".

[1] [https://hromadskeradio.org/programs/rankova-hvylya/ty-
povyne...](https://hromadskeradio.org/programs/rankova-hvylya/ty-povynen-
vmity-posadyty-100-tonnyy-korabel-z-kosmosu-bez-dvyguniv-leonid-kadenyuk)

[2] [https://hromadskeradio.org/guests/leonid-
kadenyuk](https://hromadskeradio.org/guests/leonid-kadenyuk)

